# windsor ontario area?



## whitewolf73 (Apr 7, 2006)

As you can probably tell i am from windsor, and like fishing. I don't have a boat or car, and it doesn;t matter if you do either, we can find somewhere to fish. send me a msg


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

If you don't have transportation or a boat, how do you get around to fish.


----------

